# What is this? They are in my shower drain. How do I get rid of them?



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Have not seen those. But just pour a gallon of bleach down the drain and let it sit overnight before you use the shower.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks kind of like catepillars that got lost. You could put them outside.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@HTFreak, I concur with @Nik333, and agree with her suggestion.

Closeups will really help.

Any further problems?


----------

